# Just Another Reason We're Super Fans of Allan McNish



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A few months ago I became a fan of Allan McNish on Facebook. I'd seen Audi Sport engineer Howden Haynes join the group of fans for Audi's Scottish driver and followed suit. A co-worker with less fixation on Audi responded via Facebook, lamenting that Facebook didn't have a provision for "Super Fan" so I could show my true feelings. 
Okay, fine. If you're on Fourtitude's staff then likely you've got a big affinity for Audi Sport and their team of drivers. Fortunately, we've found the love goes two ways. Tom Kristensen, Dindo Capello and Howden Haynes are all fans of this website on Facebook already though Allan's not directly active on the social networking site. However, we were pleased to see he's added us to the top of his listing of recommended links on his own website... even after putting up with a full dinner and then some of our geeking with him on every topic we could think of involving Audi and motorsport in general last week while at an Audi launch in California. 
By the way, Allan also gave us a lap around Infineon, one that we managed to video tape. Expect it to run later this week with our driving impressions of the R8 V10.
[url=http://www.allanmcnish.com/outpu


----------

